# World City Rebus #10



## debodun (Jul 10, 2021)

Guess the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*Singapore*


----------



## debodun (Jul 10, 2021)

Spot on, Pink Biz.


----------

